# Hair loss on bridge of nose



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Does anyone know what this could be?















It's been like this for more than a month! It's luckily not getting worse but also not getting better. No other symptoms, no scratching or flaky skin....The skin looks a bit darkened and when it's cold it gets a pinkish color. I've tried bactroban, tissue oil, Aloe Vera and nothings seems to work. This is the only bold spot on his body. We don't have any fences or doors were it is possible for him to stick his nose through so it's not a chaffing mark. Anyway if it was it should have healed by now. no previous wounds either that I know of.
Has anyone had experience with this or have any idea what it might be and what can I do?


----------



## Sprocket

Do you keep him in a crate at all? Jody rubs the hair off her nose when she is crated.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Sprocket said:


> Do you keep him in a crate at all? Jody rubs the hair off her nose when she is crated.


nope, free run of the yard and house.


----------



## Liz

Two things I can think of. I had a collie pup get bee stung on the top of the muzzle like that and it swelled and the hair came off in a perfect circle like that. The other thing that comes to mind in ringworm. You can have a scrape done to test the area. We use coconut oil with tea tree oil to clear up ringworm.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Have you been to the vet for a skin scraping? We had one just like that year's ago and it was demodex.


----------



## Dobelover

I would go and have a skin scraping done to rule out any kind of parasite...like demodex. If all that is clear, and it's no better, I would consider a biopsy (very simple, and if he's a good boy, could just be done with local). But maybe he's rubbing on something? Check surfaces, blankets etc.


----------



## SuperPug

I'm also going to suggest a skin scraping. That can give you more answers than one of us can with pictures. I wish best of luck finding out/solving the issue!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Thanks everyone
Demodex is the same as mange right? I don't think it's that or ringworm. It's not itchy or anything. And a bee sting should have healed by now? 
I was really hoping to avoid another trip to the vet. Had so many vet expenses lately; his bottom canines was causing damage to the palate and we had to have it filed down. Seems this pup has really had one problem after another since I got him and he's really starting to cost me a lot of money. Just before I got him I remember bragging to everyone how healthy this dog is gonna be because he will be on the raw diet. Now I'm making more trips to the vet than anyone I know. Not that the diet has anything to do with it; maybe its' Karma making me pay for bragging or making other people feel bad about what they're feeding their dogs...well that'll teach me. Anyway, thanks for the suggestions, I'll give it another month, if it's not better I'll go see the vet.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

woganvonderweidenstrasse said:


> Thanks everyone
> Demodex is the same as mange right? I don't think it's that or ringworm. It's not itchy or anything. And a bee sting should have healed by now?
> I was really hoping to avoid another trip to the vet. Had so many vet expenses lately; his bottom canines was causing damage to the palate and we had to have it filed down. Seems this pup has really had one problem after another since I got him and he's really starting to cost me a lot of money. Just before I got him I remember bragging to everyone how healthy this dog is gonna be because he will be on the raw diet. Now I'm making more trips to the vet than anyone I know. Not that the diet has anything to do with it; maybe its' Karma making me pay for bragging or making other people feel bad about what they're feeding their dogs...well that'll teach me. Anyway, thanks for the suggestions, I'll give it another month, if it's not better I'll go see the vet.


Yes, demodex is red mange.


----------



## Dobelover

No harm in waiting..but I wouldn't suggest waiting a month just in case it's a mite...it can get worse fast and then harder to get rid of. Too bad you've had rotten luck with vet visits. I do hope you have a nice vet though, one that is understanding and helpful  Hopefully she's ok! Good luck! Let us know what happens! Hopefully "scientific neglect" works!


----------



## flashyfawn

I had a couple foster dogs with small areas of demodex and they were not itchy, I don't think that type of mange is normally itchy. If he were my dog I'd probably give it a couple weeks before taking him to the vet, assuming it isn't getting worse. I totally feel you on the constant vet visits, my two have been parading to the vet lately also. There's something wrong when you call the vet's office and they recognize your voice hwell:


----------



## FBarnes

flashyfawn said:


> I had a couple foster dogs with small areas of demodex and they were not itchy, I don't think that type of mange is normally itchy. If he were my dog I'd probably give it a couple weeks before taking him to the vet, assuming it isn't getting worse. I totally feel you on the constant vet visits, my two have been parading to the vet lately also. There's something wrong when you call the vet's office and they recognize your voice hwell:


My vet was telling me all about his swimming pool the other day. There is a reason why he has a swimming pool and I don't. He should at least say "thank you."


----------



## 1605

I too am thinking either mange or ringworm.

BTW, you can use Miconazole nitrate (Monostat or generic equivalent) for ringworm. That's what the vet recommended to us & it worked quite well. Contrary to its name, "ringworm" is caused by a fungus and not an actual worm infestation.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse

Hi all

Decided to go see vet and he did a skin scraping, turns out it is mange, but very mild form and only that one spot, which he thought was very strange. Any case he gave me a dip to use for the next 6 weeks. After reading up on mange a bit it sounds like the one Logan has is not harmful and 9 times out of 10 it heals itself without medical interference. So I've decided to not use the dip, rather just boost his immune system to help the body heal it quicker and I'm also putting tea tree oil on twice a day, which I hear is supposed to help. It is already looking better and now that I know what it is and that it will eventually heal, I can relax. That is always the worst part, not knowing; once you do you always feel silly for stressing about it so much, cause it usually is something minor that will go away by itself.


----------

